# Bulk or keep cutting?



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Started cutting at about 13 1/2 stone 16% body fat. Was probably about 12 weeks ago now. Am currently at around 12 stone 2 and I believe 9-10% body fat. I have a holiday in 5 weeks that is my goal to diet for. Should I maintain or keep cutting? Or bulk? Any advice would be great. 

The last pic is from where I started.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Of you are going on holiday in 5 weeks keep cutting. It will give you nice buffer for the regional yummies


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I actually prefer the starting picture if I'm honest, obviously some more body fat but you just look better, bigger


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aas? I'm 5'7-5'8. For anther 5 weeks. I'm just concerned about going too light. Strength is still going up though. I'm going away with my mrs so the regional ladies don't interest me.


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

And me Dover. I am looking forward to bulking again after the holiday.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

keep cutting untill holiday... bulk after youre back


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. No aas, always been natty. Looking forward to bulking. It's been a long road of cutting.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Think maintain, then bulk again afterwards.


----------



## umadbrah (Jul 20, 2011)

id say reverse diet if your metabolism is slower and then bulk when you get back


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

jfulbro1 said:


> AaI'm going away with my mrs so the regional ladies don't interest me.


This made me laugh.

Although I can see the confusion, I am 99% certain he meant regional yummies as in food, hence keep cutting as you'll be in good shape to be able to take advantage of all the food types. :thumb:


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

I think maintain. You got good size but although not ripped you still got good definition. Personally as the others have said think size counts for a lot. Looking good!


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Ps what's your training been when bulking? I'm currently bulking and aiming for something like your staring pic at finish of bulk.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

You look big for 12st mate. You sure your not 4ft tall?


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Been a While. I'm not 4 ft tall mate but ill take it as a complement.


----------

